# 2006 hemi



## Lupe93 (Aug 24, 2012)

I have a 2006 300c chrysler hemi and my left tire is slanted in from the bottom I had crashed it with a curb and I change all the arms on both side and the rack and pinion and its still slanted can it be my spindle or who knows what can it be


----------



## Marty1Mc (Mar 19, 2011)

The first thing I would do is take it to an alignment shop. The techs will probably spot what is wrong with the initial inspection. That is usually free. 

If that fails, then a collision repair shop may be next.


----------



## Lupe93 (Aug 24, 2012)

But the thing is when I put the wheel on its to slanted to drive actually I dont wanna drive it because I dont wanna mess nothing since I put the whole suspension new


----------



## Marty1Mc (Mar 19, 2011)

If it's that bad, then you should be able to see damage. Check the A-Arms, spindle and any component you haven't changed. I assume you are saying it's camber (bottom of the wheel is in, the top is out) and not toe. Toe is the front of the wheel is in or out. If it's toe, then just adjust the outer tie rod by either taking it off and turning it or turning the inner tie rod.


----------



## Lupe93 (Aug 24, 2012)

Ok ill check that because I changed all arms from both sides and the shocks and spings the only thing I didnt change was the spindle but it looks fine and the yes the bottom part is in only


----------



## Marty1Mc (Mar 19, 2011)

Since it is camber, then take off both wheels. Measure everything and compare to each side. Put a straight edge where you can and compare angles to see if you can spot the bad piece. Both sides are basically the same.


----------



## Lupe93 (Aug 24, 2012)

What exactly do I measure the rack and pinion rods because its only the driver side that is in the passenger side is normal


----------



## Marty1Mc (Mar 19, 2011)

Exactly, you measure one side against the other. Since one side is normal, the other side will help you see what is different. If it is as bad as you describe, it should stand out when you look at one side vs the other.


----------



## Lupe93 (Aug 24, 2012)

Ok so I just extend the inner tie rod from the side that is bad and make it the same lenght as the other side


----------



## Marty1Mc (Mar 19, 2011)

I think you may want to have this towed to a shop. The tie rod is the adjustable part that controls toe in. If the bottom of the wheel is in and not the front, then adjusting the tie-rod won't help, but actually make it worse by adding a toe-in problem to the camber one you already have. I know you are afraid to drive it, so I would have it towed and professionally examined.


----------



## Lupe93 (Aug 24, 2012)

So my spindle is good that wouldnt have nothing to do with it


----------

